# What Year Is My Seiko?



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Is it possible to work out the age (year of manufacture) of a Seiko by its serial number?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

look here Jon, not all movements will work but most do.

http://www.ittc.ku.edu/~jgauch/watch/seiko.html


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Cheers PG - just what I wanted! Jon.


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

JonW said:


> Is it possible to work out the age (year of manufacture) of a Seiko by its serial number?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In addition there is the manual way of doing this:

1st digit is the year i.e. 2 could be 82, 92 or 02, you need to know what decade the calibre was made.

2nd digit is the month

1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, O = Oct, N = Nov, D = Dec

The remaining digits are the serial number.

I know the Seiko calculator does not work for the 7548 quartz, but the manual way does.

For the quartz you have the added measure of a few years etched into the case back, so you can mark when you change the battery.

Hope this help

deano


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Hey Deano - I just checked that against one I did on the calculator and it works a treat! Cheers for that as I can now assess without a web connection!


----------



## redmonaco (Nov 29, 2004)

mmm, i've just acquired a seiko scuba 7n36-6a40. Not really my thing, but it would be nice to find the age/history if anyone can help pleeze?


----------

